# Cookworks stainless steel breadmaker?



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 15, 2013)

Does anyone have one and are they any good?


----------



## Caroline (Aug 15, 2013)

My sister in law has one and wouldn't have any other make


----------



## David H (Aug 15, 2013)

A breadmaker is a breadmaker is a breadmaker.

They all do basically the same thing (unless you want special settings like Gluten Free)

They come up quite regulary in ALDI or LIDL and are so much cheaper.

Liquid in first then flour and lastly yeast.


----------



## Annette (Aug 15, 2013)

A breadmaker is a breadmaker is a breadmaker.


Not so! Some have paddles that remain upright the whole time so when you tip the bread out it leaves a small vertical hole in the base of the loaf. Others have a fancy pants paddle that is supposed to drop down flat after it has finished its paddling, so that you dont have a hole int he base of the loaf; however, my sister had one like this and found that the paddle didnt ever actually fold down flat, it stayed halfway up in the loaf, so when you tipped the loaf out it pulled a lump of bread out of the base and you had holey bread. 
Don't know what type the Cookworks one is, but if it says the paddle folds down, avoid it!


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 15, 2013)

According to comments on the Argos website, it is like the one I used to have that leaves the paddle in the bread, meaning you have to dig it out and leave a big hole in the bread. 
I only use my bread machine (morphy richards) for kneeding and proving and in fact I now use my new mixer instead, so much better than a bread machine.  From knowing others that use bread machines I believe the Panasonic is the best, but it's also the most expensive.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok thanks for the comments.
Reason I asked was that my local paper has a brand new one for sale. If paddle gets stuck then I shall avoid.


----------



## Monica (Aug 15, 2013)

David H said:


> A breadmaker is a breadmaker is a breadmaker.
> 
> .



I would disagree too.

We only buy the Panasonic one, when the old one gives up the ghost.
We have had no luck with Morphy Richards and one other brand (forgot the name). The breads just didn't bake right. Mind you I've never heard of this particular brand.

But I will say, that LIDL white flour is the best flour for a bread maker.


----------



## Tina63 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a Panasonic too.  Getting a bit old now but still makes lovely bread.  The paddle does stay upright though so you get a hole and blade shaped bit in the middle of each loaf.  It doesn't last long enough to matter though!

I make plain loaves, seeded loaves, cinnamon and raisin loaves and pizza dough in there.  I put all the dry ingredients in there first, then the water.  It's wonderful.


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 15, 2013)

I would dearly love to have a breadmaker.  Unfortunately the temptation would be too much to bear!  I hate waste, and with nobody to share the lovely results with, the whole lot would end up round my waist (and hips, and thighs) and then my insulin resistance would return.  Ho hum.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 16, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I would dearly love to have a breadmaker.  Unfortunately the temptation would be too much to bear!  I hate waste, and with nobody to share the lovely results with, the whole lot would end up round my waist (and hips, and thighs) and then my insulin resistance would return.  Ho hum.



Freezers come in very handy  I shop every 2 weeks so stuff out for one day only rest is dumped in the freezer.


----------



## Highlander (Aug 16, 2013)

I stopped using my breadmaker and now make all my b read my hand, it is much nicer and you have far more options on size shape etc.  Yes it is quicker in a machine, but oven baked bread is so much nicer and it freezes well.

However, when I did use a breadmaker, I always put the liquid in last!  Same as when making by hand.   Although I put everything in the mixer, with a dough hook, and it does all the work.


----------



## Poppie (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a Panasonic too and would not be without it.  What I like about Panasonic is they have a Helpline that you can ring and there are some lovely really helpful people who will give you any advice on breadmaking or any problems with results that you are having.  The Helpline goes straight through to the kitchens where they are testing breads etc.

I buy the Lidl Country-style wheat-rye wholemeal bread mix and that comes out lovely in the bread machine.  A little heavier than your normal wholemeal but very tasty and doesn't cause huge spikes for me.


----------



## MatMathias (Aug 16, 2013)

I love bread but have cut most of it out of my diet now.  The bread I do eat is Rye so I'll have to search out the lidl mix.


----------



## Poppie (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi MatMathias

They do 2 types of bread mix - the one I mentioned that I get and another one which is more of a German rye-type bread which I have heard from others is also good.

I just put the mix in and add the water and bake on the Rapid mode (1 hr 55 mins) and it comes out lovely.  

I hope you enjoy it if you do decide to try it.


----------



## Monica (Aug 17, 2013)

Been to LIDL since my last comment.

They've changed the flour brand (hopefully only the name), so we only bought 3 bags of white flour. We used to make wholemeal, but since Carol decided she preferred "rubbish" shop bought bread, we reverted to making white.

We have tried the LIDL mixes too. They were tasty


----------



## fencesitter (Aug 17, 2013)

I've had 2 Panasonics in the last 15 years, they do last well as ours gets used every couple of days. Chose the most basic model as there's less to go wrong! The most recent one I got on ebay - do have a look as it's one of those things people give as Xmas presents, then end up on ebay when they don't get used/there's nowhere to put it. My mum has a different brand - can't remember what offhand - but it's fine.


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 18, 2013)

My local LiDL have had at least three types of bread mix (in 1kg packets), as well as white bread flour (I've never seen them do wholemeal bread flour, just the mixes). They're all good. 

(I've also yielded to temptation and used my bread maker to make a chocolate fudge cake.)


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 18, 2013)

Aldi do a nice 500g packet of Wholemeal bread mix for 69p, just add water mix and prove, handmade loafs in 2hrs.


----------



## Monica (Aug 18, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> My local LiDL have had at least three types of bread mix (in 1kg packets), as well as white bread flour (I've never seen them do wholemeal bread flour, just the mixes). They're all good.
> 
> (I've also yielded to temptation and used my bread maker to make a chocolate fudge cake.)



Our LIDL had brown or wholemeal flour (I didn't take much notice which) the other day.

Well, we made a loaf from the new LIDL flour and it came out the same, so I'm happy 

I've never made cake in the bread maker though, only fruit loaf and cheese & bacon loaf. I do use the pizza function a lot, although I put the ingredients for a small loaf in instead of the pizza recipe


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 18, 2013)

I missed out on the bread maker but all your comments are making me feel the urge to save up for a new one 

Can you make bread rolls in them?


----------



## Monica (Aug 18, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I missed out on the bread maker but all your comments are making me feel the urge to save up for a new one
> 
> Can you make bread rolls in them?



Well, you can make the dough in the bread maker and then bake the rolls in the oven. But the bread maker only makes loaves in 3 different sizes


----------

